# Clinton Steelhead 2021-2022



## Gabe T (Feb 12, 2017)

Time to go fish for eight hours for one bite  at least yates is only five minutes from my house


----------



## TimH (Aug 6, 2009)

I can't wait! I've been looking forward to it since the end of last year. And for the record, I'd be happy with one bite in eight hours. Last year was my first year fishing the Clinton, and I still have a LOT to learn.


----------



## Lenox (Oct 6, 2018)

I've been at this for 2 years. There is a lot to learn. I came as close as I ever have to landing a very nice steelhead the first part of april this year. You'll learn from every mistake.


----------



## Burz (Feb 4, 2018)

A bite in 8 hours is a great day. 2 bites in 40 hours is good


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

id check out the creek and see if you can't get a brown in spawning colors before its closed


----------



## HunterJake22 (Oct 14, 2014)

fished yates this morning to try out some new gear. Water had a little stain to it still and was higher than normal. No fish caught, wouldn’t be surprised if a few showed up after that big rain we had.


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman (Nov 19, 2020)

Gonna put the first full day of the season in Sunday at dodge not expecting any bits I’ll update if anything happens


----------



## Gabe T (Feb 12, 2017)

Scumbag-fisherman said:


> Gonna put the first full day of the season in Sunday at dodge not expecting any bits I’ll update if anything happens


I fished for an hour at riverbends after I got off class today and caught a little northern on an aglia spinner.


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman (Nov 19, 2020)

Gabe T said:


> I fished for an hour at riverbends after I got off class today and caught a little northern on an aglia spinner.


I bet that got your heart pumping hoping it was chrome


----------



## Gabe T (Feb 12, 2017)

Scumbag-fisherman said:


> Gonna put the first full day of the season in Sunday at dodge not expecting any bits I’ll update if anything happens


did u end up making it out?


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

walked by the river with some friends after getting some cider and donuts. Saw a few risers. The area is packed with fudgies right now, i can't imagine how many questions I'd get just walking down the path... I need to invest in some waterproof earbuds for this coming month.


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman (Nov 19, 2020)

Gabe T said:


> did u end up making it out?


Yep fished some good holes in Sterling Heights water was extremely warm covered a lot of water with hardware only caught a massive Chubb


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

haven't seen any steelhead in the st clair river yet. usually they are around during rifle and thanksgiving


----------



## TimH (Aug 6, 2009)

I hit the Clinton this past Sunday morning for a few hours, stopping at some of my preferred locations from north of Dodge Park up to Yates. The water was dirty, moving fast, and leaves created some problems. I didn't catch anything...but it was good to be back out on the river.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Must be crushing em.


----------



## Bobberflosser (Dec 20, 2020)

Slow for me. Had 70 trips last year with a success rate of 40% (success being at least 1 fish landed). Close to 40 hours this fall and floated in my Flycraft twice with only 1 to show for it.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

TroutFishingBear said:


> Must be crushing em.


Some are doing well, but I'm not naming any names. I have yet to go out, but I've had a fair amount of pics from people that would usually post in this thread.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

We may as well just delete this thread since they act like it is an unmentionable.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

It isn't those who treat it as an unmentionable, but people that usually post up their catches. They just haven't been as active on the forum lately is all.


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

“You gotta go to know!”


----------

